# 03 F250 EGT's and Trans temps



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

Just curious on what peoples EGT's are when they are running. lets say when i have my cruise set on 70 running right under 2000 rpms my EGT is around 850*. Everytime when i get to where I am going I will let the truck sit there and idle until the temp gets below 400*(usually about 350* if I have the time to sit there) before I turn the truck off. Also once my transmission finally warms up(which i live 6 miles from work and when i pull in the driveway it might be just hitting 125*, is that normal for it to take that long?) it will stay about 150* unless I am pulling a loaded trailer then it will get maybe up to 175* on my guage pod. So those of you who have a guage pod what is your truck running(EGT and trans temp), and at what EGT do you let your truck get to before you shut it off?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I know on my 04 Cummins, 700 degrees is cruising right at 2K, and my trans temp rarely gets to the 140 degree line on the gauge. It does get up to 180 when I'm dragging the race truck and trailer, or an RV.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

Ill have to look again when I get off of work but Im pretty sure that is what I was running today on the EGT on my way to work. But I was just wondering what others trucks were running. Also I am putting an additive in my tank so I know that will make it run a little bit higher being that I am increasing the cetane level.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Interesting thread. I have an old Chevy diesel that runs about 550 EGT at 70 mph and perhaps even lower now that the soot trap got misplaced somewhere. It will get to 900 - 1000 degrees when towing a good sized boat.

Transmission temp does take a while to warm up -- about like yours. It stays around 150 to 160 after quite a few highway miles. It only gets a little warmer when towing, but what really heats it up is driving in loose powder sand for about 10 miles. It will get up to 220 or so which is not what I like to see. I guess the low speed (not enough air flow over the cooler) and strain on the transmission cause the high temps.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

2001 ford f-250 trans temp gauge is about the same as your but my egt run about 575-600 @ 700 mph but I have a banks 4" turn-down and 4" exhaust it was running about 650-675 before the add on. I have to be towing a load to every get mid level trans temp? i thought it wasn't working right at first.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

70 mph my bad. LOL


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

i just did some good hwy driving and with the cruise set at 70 the EGT is right around 800*-850*. Im about to cut the cat out of the exhaust i know that will drop it down some. But I was just curious what you guys temps were running. 

I talked to a friend of mine owns a transmissin shop, and he was telling me that if the trans temp does not at least come up a little bit after idling for a good 10 min that there is poor circulation in the trans and that the temp should come up at least some or warm up fairly quick after that long of an idle/ should be at operating temp the same time that the engine reaches its operating temp.


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

At 70mph, I have about 600-650 EGTempty, 850-1000 when towing, and my trans temp stays at around 130 empty and 175 when towing.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

pwrstrkr said:


> i just did some good hwy driving and with the cruise set at 70 the EGT is right around 800*-850*. Im about to cut the cat out of the exhaust i know that will drop it down some. But I was just curious what you guys temps were running.
> 
> I talked to a friend of mine owns a transmissin shop, and he was telling me that if the trans temp does not at least come up a little bit after idling for a good 10 min that there is poor circulation in the trans and that the temp should come up at least some or warm up fairly quick after that long of an idle/ should be at operating temp the same time that the engine reaches its operating temp.


Does your truck have a cat? The muffler is also very restrictive...I could go into further detail but just cut it off and put in a Walker Big Truck Muffler which you can get at O'Rileys for about $75. I think you can get it 3.5" or 4" but it is straight in and straight out...we run them on all our trucks...except the wifes Excursion which has a Magnaflow. Your EGT's should drop about 250* with those things out of the way. As far as the tranny temps...dunno, but we have the heavy duty torque convertors in most all our trucks...they make a light, medium, and heavy duty convertor. I further have my guy drill out the drain back one size...which keeps the heat out of them and why they burn up.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks for all yalls imput

bw- yes it still has the cat in it and I am going to cut it out when i get back from my wedding/honeymoon and will also probly go ahead and straight pipe it


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The only trucks I have seen with cats were Calli vehicles. You, your wife, and your neighbors will get tired of the straight pipe after some time. The WBT muffler is open straight through but has baffles around the perimeter. It is quiet until you put your foot in it.

BTW...Congradulations!!!


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm with bwguardian on the straight pipe. It will get annoying real fast, but you are young and may like that noise. I have a complete Magnaflow on mine and it sounds almost stock.
Your transmission temp gauge sending unit is probably mounted in the case. On all of our medium and heavy duty allisons, the temp sending unit is mounted in a fitting that measures the oil temp coming out of the transmission and headed to the cooler. This setup gives you the temp of the oil at it's hottest point. The temp of the oil is the most important thing you want to know. Once it reaches a certain temp it will break down and start causing problems. Synthetics can withstand higher temps, so it is dependant on what fluid you are running as to what temp is critical for you.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Straight piped 2003 6 liters with the 10 vane VGT sound like a shop vac at idle, the off idle whistle is the best of all the turbos used but the vacuum noise at idle gets annoying real fast. Delete cat and replace stock muffler with Walker big truck muffler is the best way to go without spending a bunch of cash.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

pwrstrkr said:


> Just curious on what peoples EGT's are when they are running. lets say when i have my cruise set on 70 running right under 2000 rpms my EGT is around 850*. Everytime when i get to where I am going I will let the truck sit there and idle until the temp gets below 400*(usually about 350* if I have the time to sit there) before I turn the truck off. Also once my transmission finally warms up(which i live 6 miles from work and when i pull in the driveway it might be just hitting 125*, is that normal for it to take that long?) it will stay about 150* unless I am pulling a loaded trailer then it will get maybe up to 175* on my guage pod. So those of you who have a guage pod what is your truck running(EGT and trans temp), and at what EGT do you let your truck get to before you shut it off?


Dude, if the truck you're talking about is the one in your avatar you have all of your answers right there.

Larger diameter tires and more air resistance will raise both EGTs and tranny temps

Have you modified the intake, exhaust or put in a chip/programmer?


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

K&N cold air intake and 4" turbo back exhaust

the truck runs fine I was just wondering what temps all the other guys where running.


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a 2002 7.3 with edge pro. mbrp exaust k&n intake on 38" tires and i run the same temps as you do. it went from 650 to 800+


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

That sounds more like it. I knew I would run a little higher being on bigger tires and stuff I just didn't know if that was higher than normal


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

gitchesum said:


> I know on my 04 Cummins, 700 degrees is cruising right at 2K, and my trans temp rarely gets to the 140 degree line on the gauge. It does get up to 180 when I'm dragging the race truck and trailer, or an RV.


Where are you getting the temp reading from? Mine is drilled into the manifold, where edge said to mount it, and my temps steadily jump up and down by 100-200 degrees while cruising. Not sure if thats normal or if im not getting a good reading?? 07 5.9 edge juice w/ attitude


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

pwrstrkr said:


> Just curious on what peoples EGT's are when they are running. lets say when i have my cruise set on 70 running right under 2000 rpms my EGT is around 850*. Everytime when i get to where I am going I will let the truck sit there and idle until the temp gets below 400*(usually about 350* if I have the time to sit there) before I turn the truck off. Also once my transmission finally warms up(which i live 6 miles from work and when i pull in the driveway it might be just hitting 125*, is that normal for it to take that long?) it will stay about 150* unless I am pulling a loaded trailer then it will get maybe up to 175* on my guage pod. So those of you who have a guage pod what is your truck running(EGT and trans temp), and at what EGT do you let your truck get to before you shut it off?


this might be a ridiculous question, but i honestly don't know the answer, and if i'm an idiot, well, so be it....

BUT....why do you let your truck idle until your EGT is under 400*?

as a side note, i have a 2010 6.4, been a while since i've run with my monitor plugged in, and need to put my DPF delete back on...i'll post back my temps after this weekend. i want to say trans around 140, EGT ranges all over the place and i have 2-3 different monitors, so not sure which one would be the best comparison to what you are looking at.


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

You are supposed to let your your truck idle for up two three minutes before you shut if off so the turbo can cool down. You run the risk of your turbo seizing if the engine is turned off, and the oil does not have enought time to cool the turbo shaft. The oil drains out of the turbo if the engine is not running.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i've been around diesel engines my whole life and can honestly say i've never heard that....interesting. thanks for the info...


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Turbo seizing*



POC Troutman said:


> i've been around diesel engines my whole life and can honestly say i've never heard that....interesting. thanks for the info...


All diesel engine manufacturers recomend it. I know CAT, Cummins, Detroit, they all have it in their driver training manual. Apparently us heavy-duty mechanics were supposed to just know that, lol. Cummins recomends a minimum of 5 minutes before shutting the engine, International (Powerstrokes) recomends 3 minutes.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

This is only when your pulling a heavy load, or running at hwy speeds and pullover for fuel or whatever let her cool down. If your just cursing around town it will be fine by the time you idle through the neighborhood or parking lot it will be cooled down doesn't take long. You just dont want to shut it down when its 800 degrees because it cooks off the oil in the bearing and cokes it up.


----------

